# Home Design Software - i.e. Punch Home & Landscape Design



## Panzer5

Up to now I've always drawn plans myself, but I'm considering buying some design software. Anyone here know which is worth buying?

A recent review gave Punch Home & Landscape Design a good rating - but I wanted to see if anyone here has any real experience with the product before I rush out to buy it...

I tried out HGTV's Home Design & Remodeling, but found it a bit limited for what I want to do - especially the (apparent) inability of the program to let me show a tiled bath, not add double doors, or preset room dimensions, etc.

Without spending $500 on a full "Archetectural Suite" does anyone here use Punch Home & Landscape Design and think it's a good investment?

What do you like / not like?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Are you saying that $500 is out of your range? How about SketchUp?


----------



## silvertree

I have Punch, never used it because I also have 2020 Kitchen and bath.
Sell it to you for $50. It doesn't come with a manual, manual is in the software and online. New, box is squished a little but everything is 100%.


----------



## Panzer5

framerman said:


> Are you saying that $500 is out of your range? How about SketchUp?


$500 is not out of my range - if its a useful product that I will use in my business - and will help me make money or save me time (=same thing).

It is, however, out of my range if its only somewhat useful or limited; i.e. a curiosity I'd only use once or twice, then go back to my drafting table.

That said - anyone used Punch's Archetectural Suite?


----------



## Cole

Punch is more of a diy project software. I would _*never*_ use it for my business.


----------



## Panzer5

Cole said:


> Punch is more of a diy project software. I would _*never*_ use it for my business.


Good to know... Thanks.

I've also read some good reviews of *Chief Architect's* products - any input on their software would likewise be appreciated.


----------



## mics_54

Depends. Show me an example of plans you've drawn yourself and I will tell you if Punch would likely be an improvment. Me and Cole like Sketchup! *Chief Architect* will probably do everything you need and then some. I think it's about 2500 bucks though.


----------



## Cole

Panzer5 said:


> Good to know... Thanks.
> 
> I've also read some good reviews of *Chief Architect's* products - any input on their software would likewise be appreciated.


I wouldnt know as I use ArchiCAD, but I know a lot of people use CA, I just didnt like it myself.


----------



## silvertree

Cole said:


> Punch is more of a diy project software. I would _*never*_ use it for my business.


Matbe your right about that Cole, but here is my experience.
2020 at $5000 is phenominal, Chief architect the same. 

My experience is in 15 minutes you could show a homeowner the Punch drawings and they are even more impressed than using the better and way more expensive software. Plus they cannot take that drawing to shop around, well maybe they could, but chances are other people would insist on starting over. I have sold just as many jobs with simple drawings as I have with my 2020 kitchen lollapaloozas.
Is it pro software? No. But it can be a very useful sales tool.


----------



## Cole

silvertree said:


> Matbe your right about that Cole, but here is my experience.
> 2020 at $5000 is phenominal, Chief architect the same.
> 
> My experience is in 15 minutes you could show a homeowner the Punch drawings and they are even more impressed than using the better and way more expensive software. Plus they cannot take that drawing to shop around, well maybe they could, but chances are other people would insist on starting over. I have sold just as many jobs with simple drawings as I have with my 2020 kitchen lollapaloozas.
> Is it pro software? No. But it can be a very useful sales tool.


I can see where your coming from on punch, I just think if you are going to spend money on software, why not use Sketchup which will give you the same results for free. I also hear where you are coming from about 2020, ArchiCAD, was right at $5500, which is pretty steep for someone who has zero education in the software etc.. I think if you want to give the client a representation of what you are shooting for, punch might be a good option, but would I use it for CD's, hell no. You need something better to produce actual construction documents to work from.

My 2 cents though, and this is what makes this forum great, numerous replies with different answers.


----------



## Panzer5

Thanks for the answers!

I downloaded CA's trial version (only lets you play with it for @ 4hrs or so - but I am impressed (which I was not WRT the first program I bought). I tried Sketchup, and found it to be alright, but not much better than I can do without messing with a mouse - if I'm just going to make line drawings, I'll stick to my pencils, rulers & pens.

That said, the price for CA *is* steep; but may be worth it...

If I'm looking in that pricerange I guess I should also look at ArchiCAD, etc. - any other worthy programs out there?


@ Silvertree: Easy way to stop the 'shopping around with your drawing' problem: keep the drawing in your possession - unless they're willing to pay you a fee. I won't let several hours of my work on drawings go to a HO w/o him paying me for it; then if he shops it around & selects a different builder, I still make _some_ money off the deal. If he selects me, the fee for drawings is already part of my bid...


----------



## rbsremodeling

I use Chief Architect and love it.


Check out Envisioneer been hearing good things about it. Runs about 1500 bucks


----------



## mics_54

> I tried Sketchup, and found it to be alright, but not much better than I can do without messing with a mouse - if I'm just going to make line drawings, I'll stick to my pencils, rulers & pens.


Wow you must be quite the artist.



Sketchup


----------



## Cole

Panzer5 said:


> I tried Sketchup, and found it to be alright, but not much better than I can do without messing with a mouse - if I'm just going to make line drawings, I'll stick to my pencils, rulers & pens.


I'm sorry but you must have not tried Sketchup, that or you either had no clue what you were doing with it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f82/design-i-am-working-37015/#post412500


----------



## Panzer5

Holy...

Okay, wow. I'm impressed.

I tried the free version of sketchup shortly after it came out - and I admit, nothing I did looked like that - although I didn't mess with it more than about an hour...

Looks like I'll be taking a second look!


----------



## Static Design

I have plenty more but those are sketch up and autocad files, the programs will do whatever you make an effort to put into them.


----------



## modterry

Full Spool - were your drawings done in Sketch Up?, What version , is it Sketch Up Pro ?

Many thanks,

Terry


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here are a couple things I did in Chief, this is the program I use mostly.

I love Sketchup also especially since they have the new Layout program.

Andy


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

A couple more:


----------



## Static Design

modterry said:


> Full Spool - were your drawings done in Sketch Up?, What version , is it Sketch Up Pro ?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Terry


I used both, my home pc only has the free version.


----------

